
Physical fighting in high school has dropped ~50% since 1991 - arrel
https://www.childtrends.org/indicators/physical-fighting-by-youth
======
DrScump
All of this data is _self-reported_.

As punitive measures for fighting increase, it seems natural that more
fighting would go unreported over time.

------
arrel
Article doesn’t give any clear reasons why. Anyone have more info as to the
drivers?

